# Grand Prize Contest: Contest #6



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Well here we go the final and grand prize from Casino de Rploaded..

You will win one of my humidors purchased from cuban crafters awhile ago. 3 boxes of Robustos (my choice) and half lb of 65% or 70% beads ( your choice ).

The humidor does have a 2/16 inch hole in the bottom for wiring a cigar oasis. And has been previously wired for 2 small fans. When the trays are in you can not see any of this and it looks showroom fresh. Also the trays are not in right now as I need them for singles...... Yeah I need trays!! ahahahhah

Here are the rules:

You may make one guess every 12 hours.

18 or older to play.

20 RG or higher to enter.

To win you will need to tell me how many cigars will be in my cabinet humidor at 11:59 PM Dec 31st 2006. Person nearest the actual number wins.

Guessing will be terminated 11:58 PM Dec 31st 2006.

Winner will be posted Jan 1-2 we will see how I am feeling 

Good luck.


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Damn the RG requirement! :tg


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Im going to guess 2025 Stogies


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

2500 cigars


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

739


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

2100


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

1407 smokes. Thaks for al the contests, buddy. You take the Jungle to a whole new level!!!


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

1234


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I will say 1988


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

969 thats a winner anyday!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

2650 Stogies


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

1850 cigars:w


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

850...thanks for the contests, they've an eye openner.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

463 for the win!


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

1742 stogies. Thanks for the contest


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

2010....for the win.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

775


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

1787.


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

654


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Ryan, I do believe that you have outdone yourself. 

173

Thank you very much.
Ken


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

3975 cigars


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm gonna say zero.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

1985 cigars. 

And let me just say, your generosity is quite possibly the most altruistic (had to use a thesaurus for that one  ) I have ever seen on a public forum.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

535 cigars


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Let's try 1342


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

1800. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

777-- Generous BOTL--thanks!


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

1345


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

You are out of control.

1750


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

577

Dont need the humi but i know some one who does.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

That would look sweet in my .........wherever

1683.5 is my one and only guess

Thanks.....

I've come to the conclusion that your either super loaded, wicked crazy, insainly generous, or all 3.

Anyhow, it's exciting...thanks


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

715

And can we get some specs on the dimensions of that thing?


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

1550


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for the contest. My guess is 1459


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

136.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow! You're a maniac!

How 'bout 588


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

1541, I sure could use another humi.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Any specs on the cabinet humidor?

Great contest!! You've outdone yourself on this one as well as provided tons of entertainment


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

1988


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

3372 stogies

Thanks for all of the entertainment, generosity and education. Have a great holiday.


----------



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

:sl Got me with the ring gauge. Oh well I will guess just for fun 1377.
:z
What a great botl!

Dominic


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

832 awe inspiring cigars!


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Guess there are some very generous people here that wanted to help me out, thanks guys :w 

I will guess 1175 sticks


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

3300...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

1050


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

75 cigars


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

2007

BTW, you're insane - and I like it. Hope you have a Happy New Year celebration:al


----------



## fugwumpy-cl (Sep 14, 2005)

125?


----------



## fugwumpy-cl (Sep 14, 2005)

Arrgh, don't mind me I can't read this early in the morning....


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

I have gotten some requests for specs. I guess I can share that info and one hint.

Cabinet Specs:

49 inches wide

29 inches deep

75 inches tall.


The current count of Robusto size boxes is 107. These boxes contain 20-25 cigars per box. Remember I only counted robusto size boxes. That will be my only hint.

I will post in this thread if I receive any or take any away from the cabinet that is beyond a usual amount. IE if more then 20 sticks enter or leave the cabinet I will post the toal number incoming and outgoing.


Todays Notification:

5 Boxes are leaving the Humidor.

12 Sticks incoming.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

2501


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

2207


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

3991, guess #2..


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> I have gotten some requests for specs. I guess I can share that info and one hint.
> 
> Cabinet Specs:
> 
> ...


Wait... so you have at 107 boxes of 20-25, so right there is at least 2,140 for those that can't use a calculator?

I need to guess again. Only 3 hours till I am eligible.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

4000


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

1961


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

#2 guess

2354


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

second guess 2838


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

1919


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

2650


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Guess #2 - 4180


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

6500


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

9,999

oops, not enough RG


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

1234



Great contest! Thanks!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

#2 for me now...

4759


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Guess #1 1658


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

2816


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

3569, and my wife thinks *I* am addicted!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

2nd guess - 1 Meelion


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

2600


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Guess #2: 654


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Rploaded, is anyone even close?

Oh, and thanks for all the great contests lately.

Oh yeah, and what are you doing with so many cigars?


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Rploaded, is anyone even close?
> 
> Oh, and thanks for all the great contests lately.
> 
> Oh yeah, and what are you doing with so many cigars?


He wont know until Dec 31 who is close


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

0, because you will have the humi all packed up to send to the winner of the contest :dr


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

BillyBarue guess #2 ---- 5500


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't have the RG but would like to guess for fun. 


3216


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Im going to say 1980

Scott


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought this would be helpful for a size comparison.


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

Guess 2: 1799


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I also lack the required RG but I would guess 11,240 :dr One of you guys is going to get a great new years present!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Check out the size of that cabinet! Awe-inspiring...:dr


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Sancho said:


> I also lack the required RG but I would guess 11,240 :dr One of you guys is going to get a great new years present!


A note to everyone without the RG.

I am reading the entries on the day the contest is to be decided. So go ahead and make guesses , if you continue to contribute to the board you may have the RG by the time I am taking the count.....

Just my .02

Good luck,

Ryan


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

1313


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Guess #1: 8,500 tasty smokes


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Guess 2: 2675


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Now that I've seen the size of the cabinet, lets up it to ohh 3,849. Second guess.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I know I said I was only gunna guess once....well the new info has forced me to guess again

3274


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

JPH said:


> I know I said I was only gunna guess once....well the new info has forced me to guess again
> 
> 3274


:tpd: I thought we were talking about a smaller humi too....in that case....my new guess is

4848


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

First page of guesses...was gunna do them all to make guessing more strategic...but I give up...too much

Dux 2025
RPB67 2500
Volfan 739
Ghostrider 2100
Steelheaderdu 1407
CobraSkip 1234
Headcrash 1988
Livwire68 969
Hornitosmonster 2650
Trogdor 1850
Old sailor 850
Sspolv 463
OilMan 1742
Cigar joel 2010
Cigar040 775
Neoflex 1787
AZN fury 654
Zoomschwortz 173 (maybe in his pocket)
Sgresso 3975
Smokemifyagotem 0
Seanohue 1985
Monticristo#2 535
Scimmia 1342
Kylongbeard 1800
Jack1000 777
Landers 1345
Bazookajoe 1750
Mbraud4 577
JPH 1683.5
Spooble 715
Billybarue 1550
Ca1455 1459
Rharris 136
Yourchoice 588
Bigd417 1541
Greerzilla 1988
Qvarsity 3372


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

1,696


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

2nd guess 10,373 

Wow thats a humidor.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Here's is what I did. I stopped at the local B&M on the way home. I would guess that his and Mr. RP's inventory would be at least close. I did an inventory. Dood got kinda pizzed after a while that all I was doing was counting and not buying. 
Whatever...  

So, after over three hours of painstaking labor and intensive entries on my laptop spreadsheet, my second guess is...


3577


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

4312, 3rd guess


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

3150


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Third guess (two hours early but I'm out for the night now... cancel it if I'm cheating).

3723


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

2587


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Third guess (two hours early but I'm out for the night now... cancel it if I'm cheating).
> 
> 3723


Greerzilla has been caught

You have wasted your third guess!!! :sl


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

3rd guess, 3291


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

3700


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

4794


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Damn I need to pick up my buying..........

3657

Are you really going to count all the missing singles from your boxes, or should we guess round numbers?????


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Are you really going to count all the missing singles from your boxes, or should we guess round numbers?????


There are not any missing singles from boxes..... 

A open box is a tray of singles........ They are in cue to be smoked.....

And yes I will be counting them all. I do inventory into excel at the end of the year so I know what I have and for how long....... Yes I have lost my mind.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Cremosas to Greerzilla! :gn


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Holy Crap! That's a humi!

Next guess - 5,482


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

120 2nd guess.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

2nd Guess- 3,958


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

3785


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

one (1). Lonely and afraid, waiting for a friend. Just another cigar to share his story with.. any other cigar (unless it's a Cohiba, those things just piss him off).

If you wouldn't mind throwing in some delicious Goldfish snack crackers (flavor your choice) with my winnings, I'd appreciate that.


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

2nd Guess. 2701 cigars

I admire a man who can focus on an endeavor. I have 2701 hobbies that I only did once.

Dude


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

BillyBarue guess #3 ---- 5600


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I get a second guess? 

4735..You got a huge Cabinet there


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

75 1st guess


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> You have wasted your third guess!!! :sl


So I guess I can use my thrid one now and just be behind by about 7 hours from my last pace...

3723. :tg


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

4297, 4th guess


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

3rd guess 

7892


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

2505


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

3081


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

4000


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

4th guess: 3729


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

4313


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

6221


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> So I guess I can use my thrid one now and just be behind by about 7 hours from my last pace...
> 
> 3723. :tg


Greer this will be your 4th vote. You do not get another third vote.

Ryan


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

583 stogies


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Greer this will be your 4th vote. You do not get another third vote.
> 
> Ryan


Works for me, either way I'm on a later schedule that's better since my votes won't come at noon and midnight anymore. Thanks again for the contest.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Im thinkin 3876


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

#2......3570


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

2,696


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

3rd guess: 5555


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Second Guess: 6,711


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

#3 - 6743


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

BillyBarue guess #4 ---- 5700


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

billybarue said:


> BillyBarue guess #4 ---- 5700


Look at this joker, all ready got a box of montes and is already up on the wagon!! J/K

Good luck Mr. Barue!!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

4607


----------



## fugwumpy-cl (Sep 14, 2005)

4455 ....2nd guess


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

5467


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

3777


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't meet the RG requirement, but just want to guess for the helluvit. 1999


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

3005 3rd.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

3789


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

3rd guess = 4200


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

#4~ 8205


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

2nd guess - 1473


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

my guess ...1826


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

second guess 10687


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

4454


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

i dont have the RG.... yet.... but alot can change in the next few days 

my 1st guess
1337

good luck everyone

-hyp


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

#1: 4,320


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

4776, next guess


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

1000


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

Cool contest - my first guess is 6799


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

2011


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

First guess: 4123


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

3rd guess 2, 969


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

BillyBarue guess #5 ---- 5400


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

1760


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

UPDATE

I promised I would let you know of major changes.

After freezer transition to the humi tonight

Adding

29 Boxes

19 Singles

Subtracting

51 singles for holiday gifts

3 boxes.

Good luck.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Rploaded said:


> UPDATE
> 
> I promised I would let you know of major changes.
> 
> ...


*AT LAST! *

A viable clue and sliver of information from which a reasonable conjecture can be derived.

maybe..... :sl


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

5th guess...

4923


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

5411


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

7045


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

6660

-hyp guess #2


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

#5~ 8021


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

5774


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

shoot, missed last night. oh well.

4th guess, 3984


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

830!!


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

5399


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Guess #3: 7,500


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

5501


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

4321 


Rr


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

4581


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

5551.5


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

JPH said:


> 5551.5


If he ends up with 5551 cigars, and one 4 inch rothchilde in that behemoth of his - you get 20 more from me.

BillyBarue


----------



## fugwumpy-cl (Sep 14, 2005)

7250 ...#3


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

3rd guess: 1


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Guess 2 is 666


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

#4 - 3950


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

3rd Guess

One Googolplex.

Dude.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

DudeGroovin said:


> 3rd Guess
> 
> One Googolplex.
> 
> Dude.


ERROR ERROR ERROR ERROR

This system does not accept Alpha Characters as input.

Please use only a numerical value

Thank you.

The System


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

BillyBarue guess #6 ---- 5800


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> ERROR ERROR ERROR ERROR
> 
> This system does not accept Alpha Characters as input.
> 
> ...


How about:









Also know as, one big hurkin' stack-o-stogies.

Dude


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

6696


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

#2 - 4438


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

7497


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Man, you better show pictures of this damn humi with the doors open after the contest!

How 'bout 8,367


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

UPDATE

Addition to the Humidor

57 sticks added today.

Good luck guys I have seen some close guesses so far...

But you never know what will happen between now and then..........


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

my guess 3762 and counting...

1st guess


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

fourth guess: 2077


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

3rd Guess 9540


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

18,181 cigars


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

BillyBarue guess #7 ---- 5900


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

6760


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

#6:

5627


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

#2=all of them:r 
325


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

#5 - 8732

Btw, about how long does it take you to do inventory? I can count my sticks in my head since I'm just barely under the triple digits


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow - some people up to 9 guesses. I'm waaaay behind!

Guess #2: 6312


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

10,250 first guess


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

#3 - 4223

I think there's a point where "enough is enough" when it comes to cigars. Even one everyday of the week and assuming buying no more...over 5,000 is way too many(That's over a 13 year supply smoking every day and assuming not purchasing any more boxes). Plus, 5000 is a mentally pleasing or disgusting # depending on the objects..Also I doubt the humidor will be "overfilled" because it looks like a display piece being central to the home. Probably would like to keep it looking orderly and not have boxes stacked on the floor.

That's why I'm guessing it's no more than 5000. Probably between 2500 and 5000. Possibly under 2500 but definitely not over 5000.

-T2


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

3997


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

#5 - 4236


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

6,789


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Guess #4: 6,000


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

4322


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

4449


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

BillyBarue guess #8 ---- 5200


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

6288


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

#6 - 3794


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

5959


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

20,000


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

Third guess - 7355


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

#4 - 4126


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

#3 - 2769


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

*6~ 6293


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

4667


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

7,401


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

1112


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

4122


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

BillyBarue guess #9 ---- 5900


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

#7 - 3318


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

First guess - 10


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

5757 agitated beavers sticks


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

Dividing pie by the cosmological constant, dividing by c and rounding to the nearest whole integer, I've got the solution - 7728


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Second, 4326


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

22,069 smokes


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

#4 - 6269


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

#7~ 5555


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

8109


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

5201


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

3899


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

1425


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Guess 5: 5,500


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

guess 2 10,526


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

#8 - 1778


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

4th guess - 10,000


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

7155


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Guess #1: 1372


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

1106


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

1492


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

4987


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

#5 - 3992


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

#5 - 6969


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

4494


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> 4494


How did you know??? Thats exactly how many drops of rain hit my roof last night........


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

3,483


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

4111


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

3001.5


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

6313


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

three, 2765


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

5111


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

#9 - 5430


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

#8~ 8018


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Guess 2, 3900


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

3,927


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

6293


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

5109


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

6111


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

6499


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

3850


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

8153


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

9239

Ryan, it looks like it may take you a long time to go through all of these posts.

Thank you for this contest.
Ken


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

7333


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

#10 - 5830


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

7777


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

#6 - 3723


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

4449


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

5th guess - 20,000


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

5545


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

5,001


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

6501


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

6968


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

2269


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

#9~ 6543


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

10242


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

4534


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

4828


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

4991


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

5002


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

#7 - 3523


----------



## Joekendall04 (Aug 1, 2006)

3435


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

2550


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

2436.5


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

5,003


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

4002


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Well its almost that time of year for the contest to end.......

I have seen some close guesses...... Very close........

So close I am going to start locking the Humi at night.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Well its almost that time of year for the contest to end.......
> 
> I have seen some close guesses...... Very close........
> 
> So close I am going to start locking the Humi at night.


you should check it for cameras


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Last one for me: 7493


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

guess # 3, 1789


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

mastershogun said:


> you should check it for cameras


I found two of these in there.......Who has been cheating 










Good luck everyone


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> I found two of these in there.......Who has been cheating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he got me:hn


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

6976


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

5004


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> I found two of these in there.......Who has been cheating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wana' know why the hell do you have those??....LOL


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

2469


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

#8 - 3423


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

5201


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

8888


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

1,752


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

6003


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

4646


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

5991


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

2007 stogies.


----------



## Huedog (Apr 19, 2006)

623 stogies .....


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

760


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

5108


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

4080


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

4444


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

3631


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

7124


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

3989


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

1350


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

3744


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

3083.5


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

10238


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

4379


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

1164


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

542


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

777


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

4343


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

6314


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

2,708


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

5555


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

My last guess: 4623

GL everyone...hope I was at least close 

-T2


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

too many?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

3769


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

3399


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

6315


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

3333


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

4463


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

550


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

315


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

3753


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

8955


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

5285


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Guess 6: 5,000 stogies


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

30,000


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

#10~ 5578


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

9,710


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

2075


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*1,000,000*

Just kidding,
real guess 4376


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

5286


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

My guess is 4,362


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

6601


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

3535


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

898


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

1823


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

#11~ 6657


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

6313


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

12,235


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

699


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

5284


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

9050


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

4545


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

3891


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

1037


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

7080


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

4769


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

4444


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

150

scottie


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

2375


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

3814.5


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

7777


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Guess #7: 5,750


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

3737


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

7373


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

3,026


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

5725


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

6542


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

12,256


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

8610


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

6970


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

2894


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

722


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

2,123


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

9888


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Guess 8: 5250


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

4500


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

5199


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Current statistics... (I was bored)


Total number of guesses: 341
Average guess: 4435.619
Median guess: 4002
Number of morons who guessed a number that had already been guessed: 20
Number of morons who guessed a number that had already been guessed TWICE: 1 (5555)

(I threw out any guesses over 5 digits)

Thanks again for the contest Ryan


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

spooble said:


> Current statistics... (I was bored)
> 
> Total number of guesses: 341
> Average guess: 4435.619
> ...


very nice... having a slow morning?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

4769


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

1475


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

5013


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

5942


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

3798


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

6403


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

5014


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

2007


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

99999


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

3375


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh God...make it stop...make it stop

2856.5


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

4040


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

guess # I have no clue, 1992


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

813


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

3989


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

721


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

4785


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

7300


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

2007


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

6402


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Getting started on this late in the game.
I guess 3216.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Up to Guess #9: 6,250


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

1999


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

2511


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

3052 and thanks for the fun.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

UPDATE:

Adding:

39 Boxes from the deep freeze.

Smoked 4 yesterday.

Good luck everyone...


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

25000 smokes


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

With spooble's post, I see the method to Jeremy's madness...

11,972.75


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

9390


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Final guess of 9873


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

17454


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

1476


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

2888


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

3679.69


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

825


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

4609, and I believe that's my final answer  Thanks for such a great contest!


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

2435


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

First (and only) guess: 6333


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Final guess: 4,750. Thanks for another great contest and Happy New Year's!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

936

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Last try...

5341


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

5879.5


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

4804


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

4804


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

9625


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

7098


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

9669 Happy New Years


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

3456


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

2nd and final guess is 3838.
Thanks for the contest!!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

6150


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Final Guess: 12,598.48

Thanks for a great contest! Have fun counting


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

5340


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I say 1. If that was already guessed, my apologies! Happy New Year! :w


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

8763


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

My home from Park City guess  

11045


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

UPDATE

UPDATE: CONTEST WILL END VERY SOON.

67 Bags of 6 Cigars each were removed from the humidor (New Years goodies bags).

I am also removing 6 boxes as gifts. Blated Xmas.

Adding 19 cigars from the freezer.

Good luck less then 6 hours to go............


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

ok, last guess, 6132


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

5696


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

last guess
5767


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

3890


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

Over 500 cigars as gifts??

hmmmm.....my 5k theory may not turn out to be true...one more guess before I head out to celebrate:

Last, last guess: 6332


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I'll give it one last go...

7169


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

Last guess - 12600


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

6760.69


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

The tension is palpable.....


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Hmmm...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

what is the final answer...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

When will he start counting?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

How many times will he have to start over counting?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> How many times will he have to start over counting?


Is this a new contest?

27


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

ENDED

I will be counting tomorrow at some point I will have the winner posted by WED.

Good luck everyone, I can tell you someone between 5400-7250 is going to win.

Ryan


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> ...Good luck everyone, I can tell you someone between *5400-7250* is going to win.
> 
> Ryan


That is quite a range - thanks for the contest Ryan.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Sounds good Ryan  Let us know, I'll be pacing around the room until wednesday :dr


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

lol, well my 5000 theory was blown away..bah, you go against public opinion sir...but good for you..more cigars the better i guess..

too much new years eve cheer i think :al :al :al 

lol, I only have one guess in that range but let's hope I'm close!

T2


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Almost done counting, doing the singles now ...........

We are at 5395 right now singles will make the final number appear........


Then I will have to read all of these posts......


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Almost done counting, doing the singles now ...........
> 
> We are at 5395 right now singles will make the final number appear........
> 
> Then I will have to read all of these posts......


actually nm


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Almost done counting, doing the singles now ...........
> 
> We are at 5395 right now singles will make the final number appear........
> 
> Then I will have to read all of these posts......


:r hope you have 1000 singles :hn


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

To speed this up I simply counted the trays and I know the total. My head is pounding way to much for me to enter all of them in to Excel...............

And the winner is..........

 I have to read the posts...........


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Almost done counting, doing the singles now ...........
> 
> We are at 5395 right now singles will make the final number appear........
> 
> Then I will have to read all of these posts......


Rather than all that pesky counting, I think you should just estimate the singles at around, say, 160 and call it a day...


----------

